# What best to cushion the garage wall with other than carpet?



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

As above, wondering what options there are to protect the car door when it opens in the garage against the wall, other than carpet or underlay? Cork tiles or something?

Any thoughts?

Cheers

Ryan


----------



## caddyman (Dec 2, 2008)

furniture foam


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

These? http://www.vertar.com/car-covers/magnetic-car-door-protector-strips/


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

go to your local carpet place and they will have impact foam flooring for kids rooms. it fits together like a jigsaw. paint it to get rid of the train track patern and it will work perfectly foam gets firmer the more pressure it is under

probably about a tenner to do both sides of the garage


----------



## mobileman (Aug 10, 2008)

pdv40 said:


> These? http://www.vertar.com/car-covers/magnetic-car-door-protector-strips/


wont mark your paintwork :doublesho find that hard to believe


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Race Glaze do some nice foam mats for the garage wall


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

http://www.carcovershop.co.uk/Cushioned-car-door-protection.asp

How about this :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

ads2k said:


> http://www.carcovershop.co.uk/Cushioned-car-door-protection.asp
> 
> How about this :thumb:


That's em i have a couple to hang up at some point :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)




----------



## Amagoza (May 22, 2009)

ryand said:


> As above, wondering what options there are to protect the car door when it opens in the garage against the wall, other than carpet or underlay? Cork tiles or something?
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> ...


I used heat resitant table underlay, (stuff to stop your dining table getting scorch marks). One side is felt so avoids scratches and it's not too heavy when attaching it to the garage wall with some plastic washers to hold it in place.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Epoch said:


> That's em i have a couple to hang up at some point :thumb:


they look great!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

You could also try this one - I have it and have added a little foam padding as well to be completely sure of no damage to my door edge.

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/park-smart-wall-guard-p-133.html

HTH


----------



## Andy_R (Aug 6, 2007)

Another option which works well is to get some 15mm pipe and pipe lagging, the foam stuff which stops your pipe freezing in the winter. Cut the pipe into whatever lengths you need, attach to the wall with pipe clips then clip on the lagging. Job done :thumb:

Looking at the park smart link above it works on the same principle but will cost a lot less than £18.00.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

ads2k said:


> You could also try this one - I have it and have added a little foam padding as well to be completely sure of no damage to my door edge.
> 
> http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/park-smart-wall-guard-p-133.html
> 
> HTH


nice, could make something like that!


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Andy_R said:


> Another option which works well is to get some 15mm pipe and pipe lagging, the foam stuff which stops your pipe freezing in the winter. Cut the pipe into whatever lengths you need, attach to the wall with pipe clips then clip on the lagging. Job done :thumb:
> 
> Looking at the park smart link above it works on the same principle but will cost a lot less than £18.00.


liking this idea too!!!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Spoony said:


>


:lol: looks like someone shut their hand in the door.

I have carpet from when i had the 3 dr clio, screwed it into the motar joints (over on the left)


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

ryand said:


> liking this idea too!!!


Bought 15mm pipe, fixing clips and foam lagging stuff today to make this - photos will follow soon :thumb:


----------

